# Fed Marshalls Work



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Okay boys and girls what do we know about doing work for the federal marshals, evictions and clean up, the offer is cradle to grave the money is very very right it reminds me of five years ago not a lot of volume but its net and 14 days pay so has anyone done these ? please reply the good and the bad


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

We have not done any Marshall work since about 2001. The money was good,and the pay was there. They were very strict about the timelines on getting the work done.Other than that we had no problem. And the local municipalities never gave us a hassle about anything we had to do.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

68W30 said:


> Okay boys and girls what do we know about doing work for the federal marshals, evictions and clean up, the offer is cradle to grave the money is very very right it reminds me of five years ago not a lot of volume but its net and 14 days pay so has anyone done these ? please reply the good and the bad



Sorry - Who is Federal Marshals?


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

A few discussions about this on the Preservation FB page. Did you speak to Sarah? So far I've heard good things.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> Sorry - Who is Federal Marshals?



THE federal Marshals like guns and badges


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

The money is good, but the volume is super low. We do maybe 6 a year. Almost not worth doing they have 48hr deadline on trashouts and securing is 24hr.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> A few discussions about this on the Preservation FB page. Did you speak to Sarah? So far I've heard good things.


looked on face book found property Preservation company`s information exchange is this group your talking about?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

That's the one


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

68W30 said:


> THE federal Marshals like guns and badges



Smart A$$ :boxing:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

68W30 said:


> THE federal Marshals like guns and badges




I like the first, :yes: not so much the later unless they are on my side.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

68W30 said:


> Okay boys and girls what do we know about doing work for the federal marshals, evictions and clean up, the offer is cradle to grave the money is very very right it reminds me of five years ago not a lot of volume but its net and 14 days pay so has anyone done these ? please reply the good and the bad





Now isn't this the same as VRM?

http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=2232



If so the money doesn't seem that good to me. Too many variables that are all the contractor's risk.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Now isn't this the same as VRM?
> 
> http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=2232
> 
> ...


No not the same


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Now isn't this the same as VRM?
> 
> http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=2232
> 
> ...


This is ISN work for Marshalls. Mtnmtman has done work just recently. BPWY, check with him for the details.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

I always enjoyed doing worth for the Marshal's good communication and the stories that went along with the house never disappointed.


----------



## TRIWORK (Aug 23, 2012)

I've done and currently doing work for ISN for the Marshall's. Good pay, good communication and would highly recommend them!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

My understanding is these are properties that have been confiscated when some sort of arrest has been made...not 100% sure so please do not quote me...But there are laws in place that allow for forfeiture of property for drug arrests, IRS issue and the US Marshall's Service is involved to turn them over to conveyance for sale or auction....thus the low volume.....
Numbers I've seen and the responses from those completing services...all good


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

obviously this is a local work issue with the "Feds". How would one find more info???


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

For Colorado, Federal Marshall work was contracted via America's Infomart (AIM). This was accurate as of 2011.

I have nothing good to say about AIM. They are a 2nd rate company that stopped paying entirely after a few months.


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> This is ISN work for Marshalls. Mtnmtman has done work just recently. BPWY, check with him for the details.


Who is ISN?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> Who is ISN?


They took the nationwide contract from LPS in August 2012. If you would like, I can PM you an email address of a contact person.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> They took the nationwide contract from LPS in August 2012. If you would like, I can PM you an email address of a contact person.


Hey Brad, send that to me also.
Thanks


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Racerx said:


> Hey Brad, send that to me also.
> Thanks


Hey Racer, for what they pay, I'd drive down to your neck of the woods!:thumbsup: I've been monitoring our corner of the state and haven't seen anything come up yet. I'll keep you posted.

On a side note, I've got to get down to West Allis next week to bid a private party roof. If you're free that day, lets grab lunch.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> For Colorado, Federal Marshall work was contracted via America's Infomart (AIM). This was accurate as of 2011.
> 
> I have nothing good to say about AIM. They are a 2nd rate company that stopped paying entirely after a few months.





Back in '11 when they had big changes around the end of May I knew they were up to no good and told them to get lost. 

I called them as going in the toilet then. Its good to see how well my spidey senses were working.


----------

